# general issues with the strat



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright, I am not a noob and am pretty seasoned with android in general. (I could manipulate and fix anything with the eris, d1, d2, ally, incredible and rezound, but this sammy is killing me!) My wife has the strat and has been having non stop issues with connectivity with data and voice. I have tried stock, ti-x and tweaked and the issues persist. The phone also keeps locking up and needing a battery pull to fix. When ever I try to run fix permissions it never really works, rom manager just fixes the permissions on the rom manager app. I'm pretty close to putting this puppy up on ebay and getting her something else just to keep her from fussing about it. Any help would be great. Thank you in advance!


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Actually sounds like you might have gotten a lemon... all rom's (Stock, Ti-X, and Tweaked) for this device are using the exact same RIL since Samsung still has it locked, but the software is generally sound and there are no known general connectivity issues. I would flash back to stock and call VZW to try to get it replaced, all Strats are less than a year old and under warranty.

ROM Manager does not play nice with this phone, I wouldn't recommend using it on this device and only install ROMs via CWM Recovery manually (or ODIN/Heimdall). One thing to note though, when you flash any ROM with the CWM on this device, you must mount /system manually (it will show "unmount /system" when correctly mounted), then wipe cache partition, go to advanced and wipe Dalvik cache, and then factory default, if the problem still persists probably time to cut your losses and either get it replaced or dump it for something else...


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

I would bet Rom Manager is causing you problems. Like acejavelin said, you should try flashing a ROM in CWM.


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, yeah I flash everything in the CWM port from Knight...I just tried using the rom manager app to fix permissions. Most of the issues seem to be permissions related from my experience with past android phones, besides the weird connection issues. Has there been a radio update that I have missed? I've been trying to convince my wife to trade this piece in for a Rezound... Maybe I'll work on making my own ROM since the wife "has" to have the physical keyboard.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

tjarvis said:


> ...Maybe I'll work on making my own ROM since the wife "has" to have the physical keyboard.


The more the merrier! One word of caution though - unless you know the root of the data/voice/connectivity issue your wife is having, given that she has these issues on stock anything built off the stock rom would likely be prone to them as well.

Feel free to throw any questions you may have my way - rarely do I know the answers, but I'll help when I can!


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

As far as I know there have been no OTA updates for this phone.

I know how she feels, I really wanted a physical keyboard as well, which lead me to purchasing this phone (not sure if it was a mistake yet lol).

Have you tried fixing permissions in CWM? Also try wiping the cache and dalvik cache.

On another note, Verizon has been having issues lately with fringe areas. If I do not get a 4G connection, sometimes the phone will have trouble using the 3G connection properly or will fumble trying to switch between the 3G and the 4G connection (but maybe this is the phone's fault).


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

tjarvis said:


> Thanks, yeah I flash everything in the CWM port from Knight...I just tried using the rom manager app to fix permissions. Most of the issues seem to be permissions related from my experience with past android phones, besides the weird connection issues. Has there been a radio update that I have missed? I've been trying to convince my wife to trade this piece in for a Rezound... Maybe I'll work on making my own ROM since the wife "has" to have the physical keyboard.


No OTA or radio updates... this phone hasn't received an official update since release.

As long as you remembered to mount /system before flashing, I have never seen a permissions related error in this phone at all.

If you feel like making your own ROM, or would like to help with current ROMs, I would recommend jumping into the #stratosphere IRC channel at irc.andirc.net late evenings, a few developers and testers usually hang out there then.

As far as the Rezound goes, that is my work phone and it is an AWESOME, she would not be disappointed and honestly the physical keyboard is overrated!!! It is completely stock and it's the best phone I have ever owned as far as stability, usability, and the call quality is amazing... the old LG enV used to be my standard for that and this easily surpasses it! Only negative I can say about it is heavy 4G use is tough on the battery, but that isn't unique to the Rezound, 3G only use will get me 2 full days of moderate use without a charge.


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

About the connection issues it's odd that I have full 4g bars on my Rezound and she has 2-3 bars 3g sitting next to each other. I treat changing ROMs like a trip to the can. Wipe until it feels clean and then once more to ensure there is no residual crap. I always wipe everything individually; /data, /cache, /datadata, /system and dalvik. Then I remount the system and data partitions prior to flashing, then do the factory reset option after the flash just to be sure. I've tried fixing permissions in recovery and it says it's done immediately (raises my eyebrows) which may be ok, but seems wrong considering the time any of my other phones have taken. FYI got my ROM cut down to the minimum it takes to boot and themed the hell out of it, still a lot to be done and I have to wait to see if what I've done today works when the wife gets home so I can load it up on her phone. If all goes well I'll put up an ALPHA build soon and let whoever wants to try it to do so.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

tjarvis said:


> I treat changing ROMs like a trip to the can. Wipe until it feels clean and then once more to ensure there is no residual crap. I always wipe everything individually; /data, /cache, /datadata, /system and dalvik. Then I remount the system and data partitions prior to flashing, then do the factory reset option after the flash just to be sure. I've tried fixing permissions in recovery and it says it's done immediately (raises my eyebrows) which may be ok, but seems wrong considering the time any of my other phones have taken. FYI got my ROM cut down to the minimum it takes to boot and themed the hell out of it, still a lot to be done and I have to wait to see if what I've done today works when the wife gets home so I can load it up on her phone. If all goes well I'll put up an ALPHA build soon and let whoever wants to try it to do so.


LOL... Well, you obviously don't fool around when switching ROMs... can't say I have ever heard that analogy but it's a good one. One thing to think about though, mount everything manually before doing it this way, CWM doesn't do it all for you in this one. And I am curious to see what you have cooking, always nice to see some new ideas in the way of ROMs.


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

I got the phone from wirefly for free and I may look into returning the thing if that's what has to happen, but I would much rather put it on ebay and fund something else if I could talk the wife into something else without a slide out keyboard.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

tjarvis said:


> I got the phone from wirefly for free and I may look into returning the thing if that's what has to happen, but I would much rather put it on ebay and fund something else if I could talk the wife into something else without a slide out keyboard.


I don't think that matters where you got it... I bought my HTC Incredible 2 from letstalk.com and VZW warranty replaced it, although that is how I got the Stratosphere but that is a tale for another time... lol


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

FYI I'm pretty sure that fix permissions doesn't work correctly on this version of cwm recovery.


----------



## selyb (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember someone else mentioning that he/she had to replace the sim card to get 4g. This person had pretty much the same issues that you described and all were fixed with a new sim card. Seemed weird to me but just passing on the info


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome, I'll have big red send me a new one


----------

